# Aquarium Trim Kits



## Sbreault (Dec 11, 2012)

So I am testing the waters for a new product that I am working on. I can't seem to find anything like it online at this time. This product is for people that want to give the look of their aquarium a new look. This can be for people with an old looking wood trim, or rough looking black trim that need to bring it back to life. I figure I will offer a gloss black trim kit, a brushed aluminum, travertine stone, and a mirror finish. Here is a image I created to give an idea of how it would look. The burlwood isn't going to be an option as I originally hoped. I couldn't source the material. Feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sbreault (Dec 11, 2012)

I may have a new source for a wood finish for these trim kits.


----------



## ggsteve (Dec 9, 2012)

If the price were right and I wanted to "refresh" an old trim I would consider it.

It's kind of funny that the newest fad in tanks is the "zero edge" or what ever they call it. I wonder if it was invented when someone forgot to put the trim on a tank and shipped it by accident!

Back in the seventies someone made a burlwood finish trim tank. It might have been Oceanic or Perfecto.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i like the all glass look.i do have 2 old tanks thats got the trim on it.im fixing to build my own tank to fix a marineland 18 inch led light with moon light i bought a few months back.it was to small on that tank i wanted it for so i decided to keep it and build a tank to fit it.i know it will cost me more to build it but its the size to fit the light and where i need to put it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Depending on the price I would love to give new trim to a few of my tanks. the 20 long and 26 high would be perfect candidates


----------



## Sbreault (Dec 11, 2012)

Pricing has not been determined yet, but it will be reasonable. I was thinking I would would be making three sizes to start. 10 Gallon, 20 Gallon, and 55 Gallon. I figure these are the most popular sizes. 3 sizes and 3 trim color choices to start. I figured the brushed aluminum, a stone look, and wood finish. 

Other options I considered were gloss black to cover old wood trim or just a rough looking old trim, chrome or mirror finish, carbon fiber, and other solid color choices as I find more about what people want. I would love to hear what you guys would like to see as finish options. I have some color samples on the way.


----------



## Sbreault (Dec 11, 2012)

Looking like retail costs will be around the following:

10 Gallon Tank Trim Kit: $25.99
20 Gallon Tank Trim Kit: $33.99
55 Gallon Tank Trim Kit: $59.99

These are rough pricing estimates and more tank sizes will be added in the future. Figured these are the 3 most popular. Custom options will be available with dimensions.


----------



## Sbreault (Dec 11, 2012)

Please Vote On Poll Above. It would be greatly appreciated, please base your poll on product alone without price in mind.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

My 75 gallon oceanic from like 1995 has some sort of dark walnut trim which looks very nice. Of course it's totally obscured by the canopy and stand so kind of pointless 

-Zeke



ggsteve said:


> If the price were right and I wanted to "refresh" an old trim I would consider it.
> 
> It's kind of funny that the newest fad in tanks is the "zero edge" or what ever they call it. I wonder if it was invented when someone forgot to put the trim on a tank and shipped it by accident!
> 
> Back in the seventies someone made a burlwood finish trim tank. It might have been Oceanic or Perfecto.


----------



## ggsteve (Dec 9, 2012)

Sbreault said:


> Looking like retail costs will be around the following:
> 
> 10 Gallon Tank Trim Kit: $25.99
> 20 Gallon Tank Trim Kit: $33.99
> ...


I wish you luck, but since I can buy two brand new 10 gallon tanks for the price of your trim kit, I think that's a tough sell. You may do better sticking to the larger sizes where folks are more committed and less price sensitive.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

im building me a tank and I thought I would do a oak trim for it.ill stain it and used a exterior varinish.on it.you could paint it if you wanted.


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have actually googled around looking for trim kits, as our living room is all browns except for our aquarium trim. I would be interested in the dark brown wood trim, but the price for a 55 gallon would probably keep me from purchasing it. Would this be actual replacement trim, or just some sort of vinyl that would ahere to the existing?


----------



## ggsteve (Dec 9, 2012)

tcald429 said:


> I have actually googled around looking for trim kits, as our living room is all browns except for our aquarium trim. I would be interested in the dark brown wood trim, but the price for a 55 gallon would probably keep me from purchasing it. Would this be actual replacement trim, or just some sort of vinyl that would ahere to the existing?


Why don't you just paint the plastic trim brown? I don't personally like wood grained plastic, so I spray painted the walnut trimmed hoods I got for my 125 gal black. They looked pretty much brand new.


----------



## Sbreault (Dec 11, 2012)

ggsteve said:


> I wish you luck, but since I can buy two brand new 10 gallon tanks for the price of your trim kit, I think that's a tough sell. You may do better sticking to the larger sizes where folks are more committed and less price sensitive.


That is understandable, but a new 10 gallon from walmart won't have any added style that these trim kits will deliver. With your current set up you can modify its style very very simply. These trim pieces will be a high pressure laminate with an adhesive back. Various styles are still in the works.


----------



## Sbreault (Dec 11, 2012)

tcald429 said:


> Would this be actual replacement trim, or just some sort of vinyl that would ahere to the existing?


It is a high pressure laminate with adhesive back. .030-.040 thick. Not just some patterned vinyl sticker. It would be a material with substance and quality.


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

ggsteve said:


> Why don't you just paint the plastic trim brown? I don't personally like wood grained plastic, so I spray painted the walnut trimmed hoods I got for my 125 gal black. They looked pretty much brand new.


The tank is full with water/fish, would rather not empty it or spray paint in the house. Trying to think of other options


----------



## Section28 (Jan 9, 2013)

I need a replacement bottom trim for my 29 gallon. It got cracked in a move and is being held together by tape. It would great if I could buy a replacement and had the finish options you are offering. Although at $33+ it would seem a little overpriced to me.


----------

